# Cell phones + Driving = Drive Thru Ice House



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

A buddy sent this to me.

Supposedly, This really happened right in the Fargo Moorhead area.....a woman
talking on her cell phone drove through this guys ice house and into
the back of his pickup truck.....


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

just east of frazee, was in the Forum last week.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice! She probably was so distracted she thought she was pulling into her garage.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I think he needs a 3/4 ton...


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

The car actually has Illinois plates. I've seen other photos of it as well.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

That would be a big suprise sitting in the ice house.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

You know what they say about lemons and lemonade...

Looks like the ultimate form of _*portable*_ ice house


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have seen it all now... :lol:

Now people in warmer states are really going to wonder why we go ice fishing... I always get kick out of people who think we are strange for going fishing on ice and we drive on ice... I guess it works both way, I think they do some strange things in other parts of the United States.

I wonder if he had the house covered with insurance? Or who fault would this be, did he have a light out or something?


----------



## bear05 (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm not for sure but i think his vehicle insurance would cover it since he was hauling with his truck.

____________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Just maybe this guy was her husband or ex and he liked ice fishing more than he liked her and this was the end result!!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

DeltaBoy said:


> I have seen it all now... :lol: I wonder if he had the house covered with insurance? Or who fault would this be, did he have a light out or something?


The vehicle insurance would cover anything that was being towed. In this case her insurance should be covering everything. It really wouldn't matter if he did have a light out, the pickup driver could be cited for that, but she would still be at fault, there are other indications that the vehicle ahead of you is slowing down or stopping, and as the driver in the rear it would be her responsibility to be alert for those indications, something that most people cannot do while talking on the cell phone. I wonder if she'll continue to use her cell phone while driving? :-?

huntin1


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

aaaaahh honeyyyy I found a new garage for my car :lol:


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

huntin1, sorry but you are partially wrong about the insurance
answer. If this occurred in MN, the trailer would be covered
for liability only when being towed by a private passenger vehicle.
There is NO extension of coverage for physical damage.

Coverage may fall under the insured's homeowners and probably
has a limit of $1000, due to the fishhouse would be considered
a trailer, or may be excluded under certain companies.

Last, in MN property damage legal liability under the auto
policy is for actual cash value. In other words, he will take
an a$$ kicking when it comes to settling the claim. He will
not even come close to getting a full settlement in order to
replace the fishhouse.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

PSDC,

Could very well be in MN, not too familiar with their laws. I should have stated, "in ND" my bad.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

cell phones are bad while you are driving :evil:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't think that one is a keeper doesn't fall in the slot size. Throw it back.


----------

